# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  CSS: Si të filloj punë me CSS?

## mjelmaL

Me programin Notepad++ mund ta perdoresh per HTML, une doja te dija tani a mund te perdoret CSS po me Notepad++ dhe a dini ndonje tutorial qe mund ta gjeje ne linje per CSS?

Flm shume.  Gjithe te mirat. 

M L

----------


## eni_

Pike se pari, html-te nuk krijohen vetem me notepad++ por me cfaredolloj text-editori tjeter. Dhe hapja e tyre krijohet nga Shfletuesi [web browser]. Domethene ne qofte se ti sdo kishe InternetExplorer apo as Firefox, atere ato .html/.htm qe do krijoje sdo kishe mundesi ti hapje. 
Se dyti [pergjigja] PO, mund te perdoresh notepad++ dhe po deshe dhe notepad, per te krijuar fajla .css. Ato s'jane programe qe kane nevoje per kompajlim, por thjesht disa tekste te ndertuara sipas rregullave te ndryshme te cilat dhe ne kete rast lexohen nga Shfletuesi. 

me pak fjale, c'do editues teksti [dhe notepad pa ato ++] do te punonte !

eni

----------


## mjelmaL

faleminderit eni per pergjigjen. Ne fakt e dija qe html-te nuk krijohen vetem me notepad++. Gjithsesi pergjigja qe me dhe per CSS ishte me vlere. faleminderit edhe nje here.
tung

----------


## besart

Ketu ke nje forum te tere qe i kushtohet vetem CSS.
http://csscreator.com/forum

Suksese!

----------

